# Goodman Dean???????



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Got this from one of my brokers today. 


Good afternoon ~ 


Goodman Dean recently began providing national Field Services for the mortgage banking industry. Although this service has always been part of our full REO management, it is now also a stand-alone line of business, which includes various types of property inspections, maintenance and repairs. 

We would like to offer you an opportunity to join us in the effort to become an even more integral part of our clients' loan servicing operations by providing inspections or oversight of maintenance and repairs. To sign up, login to your Vendor Profile at https://portal.goodmandean.com, scroll down to Field Services, and update the appropriate boxes. As a reminder, your Username is your email address. 

Can you recommend a great field service provider? This includes inspectors, contractors, locksmiths, gardeners, pool and janitorial services, and other related trades. To refer someone, email their contact information, or ask the provider to contact us directly at [email protected]. Thank you for your continued partnership. We look forward to hearing from you soon. 

 Vendor Manager
Goodman Dean Corporate Real Estate
10833 Valley View St. #500
Cypress, CA 90630
[email protected]


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Realtors are becoming the next "craigslist".

Some of my main realtors are getting these "shopping" ads every day...I told them to not forward anymore since I'm not interested.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We got it also...
Also spoke to the mortgage dept at our WF branch
Find a WF broker...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We got it also...
> Also spoke to the mortgage dept at our WF branch
> Find a WF broker...



Already do WF work through brokers............


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Let's all hope this will become the new norm!!!!
The people I spoke with at WF stated the board and upper adminstration were feed up with the "failed experiment" of asset management companies....


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We do a lot of WF as well. I used to think the brokers were only referring us to good clients...lol. They send me every snake oil Regional and National that comes thru their emails. Some of them can't tell the good ones from the bad ones.


----------

